# How many bears were killed in Georgia this year?



## dgr416 (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope the bear population in Georgia just gets better.With the awesome corn and acorn crops this year they will have a boom year come this spring.I was wondering if they did have a spring season how many people would go? I heard they are considering a dog season which is going to hurt the treestand hunters most likely.It would be cool to let the dog hunters have a longer training season.It is looking better for the bears in the long run but the loss of habitat is the biggest threat.More and more National forest gets locked up from being surrounded by houses .more bears become feed by birdwatches who become bear watchers.

   I think its awesome that we have a chance to hunt the bears here in Georgia.They are a unique trophy and make good eating.You just have to prepare the meat well and dont let it spoil.The fat has to be removed from the beat or it will be very greasy.I hope we have bears to hunt for many years to come.I hope everyone has an awesome year this year out in the woods chasing the bears.


----------



## mountainarcher (Jan 14, 2010)

If they do have a dog season the hunting of bears will be a thing of the past in a couple years!!!! What WILL happen is all the boys from over in N.C. will be here with dogs and that will be the begining of the end of bear hunting as you know it.If anyone douts this all you need to do is get out and spend some time in the N.C. mts.,and you will soon discover the bears are all but killed out. I'm not against dog hunting in any way,I have hunting dogs and have hunted everything with a dog at one time or another...(including bears)Baiting would be a better option...It allows the hunter to be more selective on the animal they take...I hear hunters complain all the time about the taking of small bucks but it doesn't seem to matter if the bear only weights 90 lbs. and is one year old....Everyone seems to think that is really something.HA!!!


----------



## Jighead (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't think dog hunting for bear will be allowed on wmas, but I have been wrong before. Treestand hunters need a place to hunt also, and besides that the wmas are overrun with pigs and dogging for them is strictly prohibited.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 14, 2010)

i hope that they dont allow hunting with dogs. i can just see it, nice calm cold morning in the stand and here comes a bear with 4 dogs behind it just a barking. i see enough hog and coon dogs roaming in the woods during deer season that are lost. would be a good way to cut numbers of bear but bad for deer hunting. raising the limit to 2 or 3 is what needs to be done.


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 14, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> i hope that they dont allow hunting with dogs. i can just see it, nice calm cold morning in the stand and here comes a bear with 4 dogs behind it just a barking. i see enough hog and coon dogs roaming in the woods during deer season that are lost. would be a good way to cut numbers of bear but bad for deer hunting. raising the limit to 2 or 3 is what needs to be done.



I agree raise the limit to 2 and see how that goes for a couple of years if you want to lower the number.  Just as with deer people are less likely to be as picky on size etc. If they can kill more than one.    I for one am not a fan of sitting in my treestand deerhunting while 10 dogs run around the woods and their owners drive up down the roads with tracking devices.  I have small game hunted in NC while bear season was in and it's a circus.  I have nothing against legal hunting just hope it isn't made legal in GA. Personally I like seeing the bears and besides the one that tore out my garbage that had baby diapers in it, they don't bother me.   On a second note lots of hound hunters are in it for the chase not the kill, so are they really gonna help lower the population?  Just like hog doggers catch and relocate hogs instead of killing them all. I doubt besides ruining deer hunting the dog hunters would have much effect.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 15, 2010)

they have been dogging bears in north carolina and tennessee as long as i can remember and we have more bears and hogs than we have ever had, we had a record season in tennessee this year so no dog hunting will not be the end to bear in georgia, it will be the beginning for georgia


----------



## dgr416 (Jan 15, 2010)

*How many bears were killed in Georgia this year.*

I would like to see baiting and a spring season.I dont think there would be a ton of spring hunters.It baiting were allowed they could control the population.Thefish and game does not  really  have a clue how many bears there really are.Its way more than just 1200 bears in the mountains.Its just a computer model.I hope there are still bears around to hunt for a long time in Georgia.I know illegal dog hunters and spotlighters wiped out the deer around our farm a few years back and they  never recovered.The deer went nocturnal and there are nowhere near the deer after they got through.A two week spring season before turkey season would be awesome for bears with baiting then.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 25, 2010)

So, your hunting in your treestand and you hear somebody elses dogs hot on a trail. A little later here comes a bear and you shoot it. Your first bear.
Then comes a pack of hounds.
Then comes the owners and all their cousins and buddies and they demand half of your bear because you killed it in front of their dogs, even though you weren't hunting with them or even knew them.
Now what do you do?

Isn't this sort of the way it works? That's sure the way it worked when I was young and we hunted deer with dogs down in the glades and in Ocala National Forest.
Just wondering out loud. Someone enlighten me please.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jan 25, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> So, your hunting in your treestand and you hear somebody elses dogs hot on a trail. A little later here comes a bear and you shoot it. Your first bear.
> Then comes a pack of hounds.
> Then comes the owners and all their cousins and buddies and they demand half of your bear because you killed it in front of their dogs, even though you weren't hunting with them or even knew them.
> Now what do you do?
> ...



Are we on private land or public. if on private then it is my trophy. If on public then we might can work something out for a future hunt with them.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 25, 2010)

Not even a season and already controversey. I guess that about takes care of dogging bear in Georgia.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 26, 2010)

Darkhorse said:


> So, your hunting in your treestand and you hear somebody elses dogs hot on a trail. A little later here comes a bear and you shoot it. Your first bear.
> Then comes a pack of hounds.
> Then comes the owners and all their cousins and buddies and they demand half of your bear because you killed it in front of their dogs, even though you weren't hunting with them or even knew them.
> Now what do you do?
> ...



Why would you want half of someone elses kill. Doesn't matter what the dogs were doing, the shooter gets the bear. That's like walking into the woods and spooking a 10 point buck out of his bedding straight to someone else and they shoot it, then you want half.


----------



## JWilson (Jan 26, 2010)

I can tell you these dogs better not come at me in a threating manner. I dont want to hurt someones dog because I love dogs but I not going to let one bite me.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 28, 2010)

you would probably rather be bit by a dog than to shoot somebody's  bear dog ,but most dogs that are use to being hunted and handed by alot of different people,aint going to bother you,seems like all non dog hunters have a really bad opinion of people who hunt with dogs,as far as sharing meat when you kill something off of somebody's dog,that is the only right thing to do,most people will decline all they want is to know that it is killed off their dogs.


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 28, 2010)

Bear Doggin' will not ever happen in Georgia....  Heck, coonhunters are barely gettin' away with running coons with dogs.  Ain't no landowner going to put up with a bunch of bear dogs treeing on their property.  Leave the bear alone, they have enough problems already.  We have enough problems with all the people.  Who the heck came up with the bear doggin' idea?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont have a problem with hunting with dogs. if their becomes a season for doggin it should be after deer season. i think their would be to many conflicts during deer season.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 30, 2010)

I came up with the idea of bear dogging in georgia and i won't quit until it happens,and i don't care who likes it and who don't ,and the bear season could not be after deer season ,the bears would be denned up,


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 30, 2010)

i doubt your the first to come up with the idea of bear doggin in georgia. it will never become a season in north georgia.


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 1, 2010)

The discussion of dogging bears in Georgia held by officials was more or less a why NOT to do it and how to keep it from happening. Wether meant to be looked upon as a viable season or not, thats not the way it was accepted (you can read that right off the GON headlines).

And knowing as many Carolina doggers as I do I have to agree with Doug. Our northern mountains will be covered with doggers, namely at night, namely without purchasing nonresident tags and doing nothing but damaging resident hunters percentage on not only bear but deer as well. It already happens now and it's NOT legal. 

As far as leaving the bears alone because they have enough problems?? You're joking right?? Biologist determine a mature black bear can decimate 60% of the fawn crop in it's territory once it learns to hunt them. where other animals cannot find food sources, an omnivorous animal like a bear that climbs, walks, crawls, digs, travels and is less specific on what it eats thrives when others starve. Unlike deer and turkey and even feral hogs a black bear in Ga. has only TWO things to worry about taking it's life. a hunter and an automobile. What needs help in north ga. on national forest and public lands is WHITETAIL not bears. Although private land whitetail numbers are fine, step up on wilderness or national forest and see how your chances of finding deer sign (let alone seeing one) fares.

So we bring up the issue of raising the limit. Thats not going to work. Most hunters I know will tell you right quick. "I've never killed one and I just one to kill one. thats all, just one" Another great answer I hear alot is "Nah I killed one already this year. No way I want to fool with another one."

A bear is alot of meat thats not deemed by the majority as  "tasty" as most other meats, And depending on who's tagging your bear?? It can turn in to a big hassle just to get it tagged. Trust me when I say killing a bear is just your beginning. The real hassle and work takes place once it's on the ground.

So now we talk baiting. DNR will never pass baiting because they will view the term "baiting" as someone pouring corn on the ground. This also attracks deer and turkey (now ya see the conundrum)

Baiting would have to be approached in a no "grains" way. Meaning your bait would have to be something that would not attract deer or turkey.

As bad as I hate to say it. Dropping the size limit would aid in more bear harvest. Not neccessarily because more people would be willing to shoot smaller bears. But because many are not familiar with field judging a bears size. therefore they pass on actual legal bears because they fear it may not be big enough. And thats where DNR will fight because that "ticket" is one of their cash cows that brings in money in a day and age where every penny counts.

Bear hunting in Ga. can be a pretty touchy subject. And with a record shattering harvest this season?? I'm betting any changes, amendments, or talks on the rules of bear hunting will be placed on the back burner for the time being. They can use the actual numbers of bears harvested this season as a reason to just leave things alone for the time being.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Feb 1, 2010)

well said!


----------



## RLFaler (Feb 2, 2010)

JackRobinson said:


> What possible "sporting" reason could you find in killing a bear for the "trophy" or its meat?
> QUOTE]
> 
> So..you can buy fish. Why fish? Why bird hunt? You can buy a duck or a farm raised quail? A corsican ram??? One doesn't even eat those? Jack, I think you'd find more peace if you just avoided this site all together. These guys are hunters, so they hunt. Its legal. Doesn't mean you will ever agree or understand it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 2, 2010)

Out law bear hunting?  How is that working out for New Jersey?


----------



## dgr416 (Feb 2, 2010)

*How many bears were killed in Georgia last year?*

For 99% of mans existance we were hunters,fisherman and gathers.This grocery store meat as not been around forever.I only eat wild meat so i cant but it in a store.I love smioked bear sauage and ribs.I use every part of the bears we get.I tell all my friends if they dont like bear meat give it to me I will throw it in my freezer and on my smoker.I was told 5 years ago to change the way I eat and choose between living 4 more years or 40.I chose the 40 years.I just checks my blood pressure yesturday and it was perfict.The more wild meat which is 100% these days the better my health is.I took a grizzley in alaska that a friend killed and made the best steaks and sauage out of it you could ever eat.I Love to hunt and process my own meat.In Alaska I help friends and famlies with road kill moose process the meat to feed their famlies.In Alaska you can kill three blacvk bears a year.Hardly any one ever does cause we take what we can use.Right now georgia probally has the most black bears that it has had in about 200 years or so.I am glad I love to hunt them and eat them.I hope there are bears to hunt for many years.They live here and i hope they always have woods to live in.Teddy roosevelt set aside the National Forest and brought back all the big game animals he loved to hunt.We are so lucky that he tought of us 100 years ago.I hope the bear also have wood to roam and places for us to hunt them.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 2, 2010)

JackRobinson said:


> :



Everyone that has responded on this thread may not agree with each other, but I think we will all agree that as long as bear are legal, that it is a right given to us by the state to hunt them. I don't really care much for hunting bear, but if others do then you or noone else have a say in what they hunt.I prefer my wild game to grocery store meat because of taste and health reasons. And just about any deer rifle will bring down a bear in the state of Ga. You seem to be the tough guy telling us what we should and should not do sitting behind a computer. We as sportsmen like our outdoors and traditions, but we don't tryto force our beliefs on every body else. Only liberal minded people try to force their beliefs upon the majority, and you my friend seem to fall into that category. This is a bear hunting forum for people to talk about hunting, not an animal rights forum. You may have a right to your "opinion", but apparently you don't live in N Ga and see what a nuisance all these bears have become.Their population must be kept in check probably even more so than the deer. I apologize to the OP for getting off topic with this, let's talk bear hunting.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 3, 2010)

mountainarcher said:


> If they do have a dog season the hunting of bears will be a thing of the past in a couple years!!!! What WILL happen is all the boys from over in N.C. will be here with dogs and that will be the begining of the end of bear hunting as you know it.If anyone douts this all you need to do is get out and spend some time in the N.C. mts.,and you will soon discover the bears are all but killed out. I'm not against dog hunting in any way,I have hunting dogs and have hunted everything with a dog at one time or another...(including bears)Baiting would be a better option...It allows the hunter to be more selective on the animal they take...I hear hunters complain all the time about the taking of small bucks but it doesn't seem to matter if the bear only weights 90 lbs. and is one year old....Everyone seems to think that is really something.HA!!!



***********************************************

Hey Mountainarcher, 

I'll be ready to take you up on your offer to put me on a 300 pounder - 

* Bow Opener - 9/11 - 12
* Black Powder entire week through Modern Gun Opener   weekend

If it does not look like a MOOSE, it ain't going out of the woods with me 

I appreciate it!

Ron


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr. Robinson,

Everyones entitled to their own opinions. Unfortunately you did not pick the greatest of atmospheres and places to voice yours. I've had many a debate with pink haired college kids who have no clue why they support peta and ARA other than the fact that their kitty cat has pretty eyes. It's like arguing with a fence post. When I go out back to feed my critters there's a line of around 100 fence posts down the side of my pasture, there's a thousand other things I would rather do than even fancy the thought of arguing with one of them.

Hunters stick together for a common cause. We as hunters do more to support wildlife both vocally and monitarily than all the hikers, yuppies, back packers, leaf lookers and aras combined.

Yet even though we are the ones that are viewed as assets, tools and help, we are also the ones that find ourselves having to defend our actions to someone who's never taken the first step or even attempted to tighten the laces of our boots, much less try and understand us.

I live in White county Ga. foothills to the chatahoochies and the gateway to the mountains. In other words, I'm in bear territory. I don't know what "city" you are in, but I'm betting bears don't tip your trash, tear the doors off your utility sheds and strow brand new bags of dog food over your yard, tear down bird feeders, kill your neighbors dogs, destroy the local apple orchards tha your neighbors have made a living off of all their life.

DNR gets called out on a regular basis to trap, dart and or remove nuisance bears up here.

The closest simularity I can give to you that may come close to giving you an idea is to imagine a 250-300 pound stray cat or coon.

As bears are about as opportunistic an eater as you can find combined with being omnivorous. They are truly an animal who's numbers need to be kept in check. So regardless of your stance, they are a legal game animal to hunt in this state, and all the challenging of our masculinity or hoping of the bear winning you crow doesn;t change that.

I'll entertain you and your opinion no more. Good day sir.


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 6, 2010)

1) never said you did, you just come off sounding just like them
2) see your number nine and don't be too quick to think you have more woodstime than I.
3)agreed
4)I've not beaten up on them.....yet. and you are just as guilty lumping bear hunters under your shallow reasonings and opinions
5)DNR also goes out and culls deer populations in areas as well yet we are still needed as management resources.
6)Neither did I. Except the fact that bears decimate deer and turkey populations as well as tearing up feed trees and create a more threatening nuisance than all the other animals you named combined.. Just as you claimed I lumped the antis together I garauntee you even a quail hunter isn't going to give you the benefit of the doubt now. Antis don't care what your animal of preference is, it's hunting in general. So If you attack one, you may as well attack all. Hunters defend hunters without descrimination. Do you suggest we do like California and the mt. Lions and allow their hunting to become banned?? Within 2yrs of that law being passed cat attacks on humans went up 73% and predation on domestic animals from mt. lions went up 87%
7)I hold no one up to twisted lights of harsh ridicule, they seem to place themselves in it quite often enough without my help.. But when some 21yr old college kid thats never hunted a day in his life thinks he knows more about the wildlife I spend my life around just because he watched bambi, excuse me for using common sense and actual knowledge to defend my positions. And again see your number 9. I killed my first deer when I was 9yrs old. I've been being packed to deer camp since I was in diapers. My Mother has killed more book class bucks than most men I know. 32 years actual hands on hunting experience, 8yrs special forces, 2yrs survival instructor, 4yrs guiding hunts, 2yrs guiding fishing expeditions..... for you to think you've spent more time than I can fathom outdoors you need to show me the box under the overpass in Atlanta you live in friend. You've shown me you aren't just some city slicking yuppy and you actually have outdoor experience. But there is such a thing as "being a hunter is not for out for everyone." And You aren't cut out for it. That doesn't mean you know better or you have the right to tell us that are why we are wrong. It simply means it's not for you.
8) well atleast you've shown me you have enough sense to have an actual survival instinct
9) Ya got that right brother. And remember before you try and infuse all us hunters with how wrong we are because you think we hunt for "Fun" It's been a way of life for some of us for as long as we can remember. Yes it is fun, but it's more than a cheap thrill...... heritage, tradition, challenge, knowledge of skill sets..... if you simply see it as something thats "fun" no wonder you gave it up. You have no grasp on the inner thoughts, instincts determination and drive that make up true hunters. There's one of your anti stereo types that will never sink in. The fact that we as hunters do more and care more about the game we hunt than all the TREE HUGGERS combined.

And keep in mind Mr. Robinson. It was YOU that came on a public hunting forum and stated "YOU HOPE THE BEAR WINS" implying you hope a bear gets Marlin 444 instead of the other way around. Now tell me why I should even waste a second of my time entertaining a single thing you say when you show that type disdain towards your fellow man? And explain to me why i should not view you as an ARA or peta member?? Thats what they do! hurt a human to save a mouse. You type like them, you sound like them, you defend the same things they defend. Why should I not lump you?? why should I not view you ion the same light?? Because you used to hunt?? Sorry friend your past experiences mean nothing more than mine do. It's what we do and say right now that defines us all.


----------



## new blood (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr. Robinson,

I do not think this site is for you. I see that you are a new member on this site (less than a month) and you are already telling people what they should and should not do. 
I might not have any interest myself in hunting certain species or types of hunts, but I certainly wouldn't have the nerve to tell others what they should and shouldn't hunt. 

And as far as a bear not being a trophy. They are one of the hardest hunts in the state of GA. and hunter success rates are very low compared to other types of hunting. Other members have already stated the numerous reasons why there is a need to have a bear season so I will not retort. 

You claim to be a previous hunter yourself but had some kind of  awakening. Whatever it is we don't want to hear about it. THIS IS A HUNTING WEB SITE!!! I appreciate the fact that you like to hike, camp, whatever. But to come onto a HUNTING SITE and tell the thousands of hunters on here that you wish one of our fellow hunting brothers gets mauled by a bear. How does Merle Haggard say it, "you're walking on the fighting side of me". 

And if your intention is to be a pot stirrer on this site, please move on. We are in no short supply here. If drama is what you crave, there are plenty of Housewives of Atlanta reruns left for your enjoyment. 

Fellow hunters, Can we please get back to the original thread- How many bears hunters were manly enough to take a bear this year. I unfortunately must not be a man. I struck out. Maybe next year. I'll be proud to post my pictures on here for all to see.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 7, 2010)

Anybody seen any bears lately, I have been squirrel hunting a couple of times and have not seen any sign, figured they must be in a semi-dormant state right now.


----------



## hunter44a (Feb 8, 2010)

JackRobinson said:


> I hope the bear wins.
> When they become REAL dangers to humans, then begin the hunting...otherwise leave them alone.
> I know you all hate that position of mine, but it is what it is.



In other words when that bear kills someone's child then we can hunt them?


----------



## JWilson (Feb 8, 2010)

Im heading north this weekend to see if I can get a hog and start scouting for next year. I got to go while I can because I wont be able to go in a  month


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 8, 2010)

G'luck J. I was up scouting for hogs yesterday and the entire range was like a barren waste land. still snow in the protected higher elevations, stayed on the sunny clean sides of the slopes. I found where one came traveling through earlier that morning and thats about it. Saw fresh fox scat and a set of coyote tracks in the snow and a couple birds. other than that not even a squirrel yesterday.

The mts. are on winter lock down.

As far as how many killed?? Dunno for certain! I know it was a record smashing year though. I personally try and NOT to kill the agrivatin things. I prefer to put someone else on them that doesn't mind dealing with them. If you think finding and hunting a bear is tough work?? Wait til you try getting one out of the woods. Thats where the real agrivation and work starts.


----------



## RVGuy (Feb 9, 2010)

these SF guys, always getting their panties in a wad.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd be the first 1 with a bear pack if they make it legal. I think its a great idea!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Feb 12, 2010)

well it's good to know at least 1 person in Georgia agrees with me,and i think you are all wrong about North Carolina and Tennessee boys would come down here and spoil your bear hunting,i know a lot of people who bear hunt in, and from both states and they said they would not come down here to hunt


----------



## LanceColeman (Feb 12, 2010)

bearhunter39 said:


> well it's good to know at least 1 person in Georgia agrees with me,and i think you are all wrong about North Carolina and Tennessee boys would come down here and spoil your bear hunting,i know a lot of people who bear hunt in, and from both states and they said they would not come down here to hunt



They keep jackin nonresidnet licenses and fees up aint nobody gonna come over here to hunt anything!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Feb 12, 2010)

i buy nonresident tennessee every year it's 267.00 and that don't include fishing


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 12, 2010)

i know of some old men that would roll over in there graves at the thought of outlawing running bear with dogs anywhere. i am in alabama and u better bet i will be coming to georgia with these bunch of hog dogs to try my luck on bear whenever they do make a season for it.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Feb 12, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Mr. Robinson,
> 
> Everyones entitled to their own opinions. Unfortunately you did not pick the greatest of atmospheres and places to voice yours. I've had many a debate with pink haired college kids who have no clue why they support peta and ARA other than the fact that their kitty cat has pretty eyes. It's like arguing with a fence post. When I go out back to feed my critters there's a line of around 100 fence posts down the side of my pasture, there's a thousand other things I would rather do than even fancy the thought of arguing with one of them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlin_444 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey Jack, 

I get it...  

Your opinion, you would not do it but - Don't tread on our rights to do it... 

This is afterall the forum for the Georgia Outdoor News... 

This is a Sportsman's House...  

No room for Anti-Hunting of any sort...  

Come join us at the Outlaw Bear Camp this season, we'll enjoy a roaring campfire; tell some taller tales about hunts gone by and if you are lucky we can enjoy a little Banjo Music while we are together  

Then in the morning and afternoon we will continue traditions that people like my Cherokee Indian Grandfather did - Hunting whether it be Bear, Deer, Hog etc... 

See you in the woods Jack!

Ron


----------

